# I love walnut too



## Rick Howard (Mar 6, 2016)

I have a thing for maple but walnut gets a lot of love in my shop too. 

http://i1174.Rule #2/albums/r612/rhoward327/20160306_114131_zpstwkdvoro.jpg

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 6, 2016)

Nice Rick. Very nice.


----------



## KYTURKEY (Mar 6, 2016)

That maple is nice.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 6, 2016)

Walnut is classy


----------



## Tony (Mar 7, 2016)

You can't go wrong with either one of those woods. Beautiful calls! Tony


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank you fellas. Gonna be a long day in the office now that I have a shop again.... And because turkey season is so close but still 1.5 months away lol


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 10, 2016)

way cool! love the walnut.....


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 10, 2016)

There's just something subtle yet dignified about a nice piece of walnut.


----------



## myingling (Mar 10, 2016)

nice work ,,Rick


----------



## Rick Howard (Mar 11, 2016)

Thank you fellas. Got a nice weekend coming up. Should get a bunch done up.


----------

